# SV Shows - Eligibility?



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Elisabeth's thread had me thinking - what dogs are eligible for entering SV shows for a show survey? I used to think it was only limited to pink/red papered dogs, but now I'm unsure. 

I've thought about UKC showing for the experience, but I would be genuinely interested in seeing what rating Trent would be able to get at an SV show with a handler. I had ruled this out as an impossibility before because neither he nor his sire are SV registered.

- Would an adult dog under AKC limited registration be able to enter an SV show for a show survey? 
- Would the dog have to be tattooed (as opposed to chipped)?
- Any other requirements?

Honestly if it were possible, I think it would be worth it to enter just one show. He is used to being stacked (and holding a stack) and I practice leading him into a gait frequently, so he should not be too difficult for a professional to handle. Regardless of his eligibility to enter an SV show, I would be practicing with him in UKC first for the environment. 

He is not poorly put together - it wouldn't be a stretch for him to get a "G" rating in my opinion, but I would appreciate unbiased input.










His paws look much nicer than they appear in photos


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

As far as I know the dog must be AKC registered and have a tattoo OR a chip. IF older than 12 months you also need an AKC 4-generation pedigree (purchase from AKC). If it's a club show you do not need to be a member of WDA or USCA.

If the dog is older than 2 years, to get a legitimate rating he must have an AD, BH, hips (OFA or a-stamp), elbows (a-stamp only for WDA, OFA or a-stamp for USCA), and either a Schutzhund or HGH title. If older than 3.5 years he must also have a breed survey to be eligible for a V rating.

Some shows offer an "open" class for dogs 2+ years and no title but these ratings do not count towards a breed survey.

For a breed survey the dog must have one show card with a rating of G, SG, or V (from the 12-18, 18-24, or working classes), an AD, BH, hips (OFA or a-stamp), elbows (a-stamp only for WDA, OFA or a-stamp for USCA), and either a Schutzhund or HGH title. For a breed survey you must be a member of the organization. For a USCA breed survey the dog must have USCA individual or dual/SV registration (this is not hard to get).


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Lies, I was really hoping that you'd chime in. 

The open class is what I had in mind - Trent will not be bred and I'll be over the moon if I can get a BH with him (with me being the problem and not him  ). No intentions of getting a breed survey, and no desire to, either. 

Is there a website that lists SV shows by region? I think I remember seeing something on the USCA website but not sure if there's anything else. What is required for the open class?

You know, I had always thought that SV registration was impossible unless both dam and sire were SV registered and KKL1 or KKL2.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have no idea how SV registration works, but it's not required to show in this country since it is not our registration organization.

Both USCA and WDA have shows listed in their calendar/events sections.

Adult classes require AKC registration, official 4 generation AKC pedigree, and unique ID (tat or chip).


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the incredibly helpful info, Lies. Last set, I swear 

- I'm assuming it has to be AKC full registration even if I am able to send for and purchase a 4 generation pedigree?

- Do I need to bring my own scanner? The chip is AVID.

I actually had thought that both Nikon and Pan were SV registered! I had no idea that a dog did not need to be registered to enter in an SV type show.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nope, I have no SV registered dogs. They are AKC, UKC, and USCA registered (along with half a dozen other sport/performance registries).

The club is not required to supply a scanner so if they do not, then you have to bring one.

I'm not sure but I think the dog has to have full registration since it's basically a breeding evaluation and limited exists to prevent breeding/registration.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll chat with his breeder about it, but don't have high hopes that his limited registration will be lifted so I can enter in an open class at just one show LOL Not until he's titled in Schutzhund and that won't happen anytime soon. It might be different if I were interested in being involved in conformation showing, but if it's just one show for fun/curiosity... even I would probably feel reluctant at best. 

Still worth a try, but we'll probably just wind up dabbling in UKC.

I also just looked up the scanners, and $300+? Not sure what I was expecting but that would make for an expensive one time show on our part!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes they are expensive. My friend used to borrow one from our Human Society (write a check as collateral).


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

To show in an SV style conformation show, you need a full AKC registration.
Look at the UScA and GSDCA-WDA sites for rules and requirements.
Rememeber, the whole process of showing under the SV system is to select the best breeding prospects. Without a full registration, your dog is not a breeding prospect as the puppies cannot be registered.


----------

